# Honeymoon in Italy - a few tips please!



## fraserb (Jul 25, 2010)

We're planning to spend a week of our honeymoon this June touring in Italy. We've got a pretty good idea of where and what we wan to see, other than the last couple of days (not sure we'll be able to do it all though!). 

It might be a bit of a trek to get there but I wondered if anyone had thoughts on visiting San Marino, and if there are any good aires/sites we should head for? I'd also really appreciate your views on whether we should spend our last night in Bologna or Ferrara?

Thanks!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Cannero Riviera, a small town on Lago Maggiore - lovely spot for some peace and quiet.

Nice campsite right on the beach - we went a couple of years ago and are going again at the end of August.

The ferries criss-cross the length and breadth of the lake so you can take a break from driving the MH.

Superb food at the Hotel Cannero and other eateries.

Not much for kids, other than swimming in the lake, but then you don't want hordes of them around anyway!


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*San Marino & Ferrara*

 Congratulations for your wedding then. Can highly reccomend a visit to San Marino. There is a very good campsite there, with a bus stop right outside the gate to the historical centre of Monte Titano. There are also a few aree di sosta. A search on here should bring them up, because they've been the subject of other queries. I can't remember all the details just now.
As to the other stop, would say Ferrara is definitely more interesting than Bologna.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The bus ride from this campsite:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4735

up to the city is worth 1 euro of anyone's money ! Keep your fingers crossed for a clear day however; we did it in thick, cold wet fog and kept getting tantalising glimpses of the stunning views from the top and on the way up.

The town ( country ?) itself is geared to trippers - think Mont St Michel and Rocamadour- but has some interesting buildings. It is a busy place to drive and traffic off the main Adriatic coast road into the country can be nose to tail, not helped by some truly terribly planned junctions.

We loved Bologna- oozing history and wonderful uniformity of buildings ( red brick) as well as superb places to eat. The campsite is pretty good too:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4979

Welcome to MHF and congratulations -when it happens - on your wedding.

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We loved San Marino but as Grizzly said, you need to visit on a clear day to take advantage of the great views from the top.

There is a great free sosta with a motorhome service point at Borgo Maggiore at the base below San Marino that we used, it's a quick walk from here to the cable car to the top of the city, €4 rtn.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4734

Easy to find, heading towards San Marino, just follow the 'Parking' signs and head for 'P11' and its there.

Pete


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

You are alright asking us old buggers about tips for a honeymoon.

How to ask if our dinner is ready :roll: Yes... bed department, errrr!.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

San Marino is a great place to buy the ring, the engagement ring, presents of earrings for the bridesmaids . . .

Best to go there first then!

Excellent sostas, and a series of lifts up to the town, we make a regular stop therre when catching a ferry to Greece, Croatia etc.

Helen


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hope you have a great wedding and a wonderful honeymoon.

PS, Don't forget to put the rear steadies down to stop the van shaking too much.

Paul.


----------



## frankcoffi (Mar 3, 2008)

*honeymoon tips*

Tips on honeymoon ??????????????The only tip I can give you,is let nature take it's course.Have a great time.   :lol:


----------



## fraserb (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the tips (especially for the rear steadies :wink: )!!

I think we're just about set and I certainly hope we can make it to both San Marino and Bologna, both sound great.

One more question - can anyone recommend a good olive farm where we might be able to get a tour? I know the olive harvest is normally in September but I wondered if there was any hidden gems in Tuscany you could recommend checking out. Somewhere around Montalcino/Sienna would be ideal.

Also, I know most people on here will own their campers but we're hiring through a company called Camper Valtesse and I wondered if anyone had used them before. They seem pretty switched on so far but can't find any reviews about them online.

Thanks again for all your suggestions and "tips" :lol: !!!


----------

